# [SOLVED] Repairing Customers DELL Precision 530MT



## nex619 (Oct 22, 2009)

hey guys..this is a big one..hope u guys can handle

okay..since dell is known for ****ty BIOS...i know i do...lol

guy came to me..with problems,he gave it to some one to fix but he couldn

he has 2 HDD
my works:
1.switched on his pc; boot error
2.put his master HD on my pc n fixed...was NTLDR..new installation XP SP2
3.took me 2 3 days to finally fix boot thingy..once a boot is selected..if i take a HD out..it wont boot aye!wil still ask..wheres my part!!lol
4.okay it was done
5.encoutered problems with slave drive (i think), but said F1 to continue so i did
6.after BIOS,came BSOD
7.i know..when this shows,av to format HD agen
8.after doing this, BIOS still says HD..forgot what it will..but i presume it was sayin that it is not working on the path it should be...like nt legally..call ur administrator and back up data...F1 to continue
9.continued n windows loaded...all good.
10.so thought i remove the slave 160GB HD to avoid getting d error on boot again.

11.and then it happened...NOTHING...doesn start!!pc is dead

any idea of what might av caused the problem??i think PSU dead now..

P.S..d pc is rusty..dusty!!as far as i know..its time for it do RIP.

cant even replace PSU to chek, because the PSU is so big and i assume needs more power rather than a 400W i have.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Repairing Customers DELL Precision 530MT*

As I understand, the PC does nothing when you push the start button? 

Unplug ALL of the PSU connections to the Mobo, connect one case fan to the PSU, plug the PSU to power, turn it on and see if the PSU will power the fan.
What is the Brand and Model Number of the PSU in question?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Repairing Customers DELL Precision 530MT*



> 2.put his master HD on my pc n fixed...was NTLDR..new installation XP SP2


You installed the OS with the drive Installed in Your PC?

Try installing the OS with the drive in the correct PC or it will not boot due to the Config being different.


----------



## nex619 (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: Repairing Customers DELL Precision 530MT*

REPLY TO TYREE:

yeah does not start when press button..ok i will do what you say tomorrow..

brand is DELL...and man...i think all the same motherboard are fitted on,because its a genuine DELL..its all DELL stuff..excluding the HDD; Maxtor 80Gb

the PSU is located on the base of the ATX case.since its a workstation..its big..the floor is made by the PSU..thats how big it is.. length wise

here it is:
http://www.iamsell.com/imageuser/2009-2-17/200921783958-4964.jpg
http://yogihouse.net/images/dellprecision530.gif

i think its this one:

* Dell Precision 530 Workstation
* Xeon 2.0 GHz Single Processor (Ready to upgrade to Dual)
* FSB 400 MHz
* 512MB RD RAM (800MHz speed) (but has 1GB)
* 18.2GB High-performance SCSI Hard Disk
* FireGL 2 (64MB) AGP Card
* CD-ROM
* CD-Writer
* The chassis is completely tool-free, from easy-mount disk drives and screwless PCI slots to the snap-in, Dell-designed motherboard
* Front-mounted USB and IEEE 1394 connectors


----------



## nex619 (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: Repairing Customers DELL Precision 530MT*

REPLY TO wrench97

yeah dude i installed on my pc and then on his pc..since BSOD was coming, i knew i had to format again.

no i did not have my HD on my pc when i was installing his Windows. his was d only drive on my pc..

thanks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Repairing Customers DELL Precision 530MT*

You have to install the OS using the motherboard and components it's going to run on, so I take you have reinstalled Windows with the drive in the Dell?


----------



## nex619 (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: Repairing Customers DELL Precision 530MT*

REPLY TO wrench:

yes i have bro.

i know about this because i myself had the problem..my PSU was burnt.put new PSU..had BSOD..so hd to repair windows on my HD hehe.

the procedures i took was correct..u dont av to worry abt that..but m asking WHY the pc is not starting.well bye...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Repairing Customers DELL Precision 530MT*

Do you get any beeps or does any thing happen when the power button is pushed?
There are 4 yellow/green Diagnostic lights on the front panel what are they doing?
Because it's Rdram all the memory slots have to filled either with Rdram modules or Continuity cards.


----------



## nex619 (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: Repairing Customers DELL Precision 530MT*

NO beeps...completely dead man..nothing happens when push power button

diagnostic lights off...even when i switch the power point on..the lights should on and then off aye...but nothing happens

the board light doesnot on too.

diagnostics:
battery power checked; ok
unplugged all IDE cables..nothing

i think i will check the PSU unit since i have not checked it.just yesterday i got to know..by putting one wire on the 24pin cable ..1 end in grounding and one in something..ons the fan..then can check the 5volts and 12volts aye.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Repairing Customers DELL Precision 530MT*

These use non-standard supplies, it should have a 24 pin and a 20 pin motherboard connector, with the 12v being I believe blue wires and yellow wires?(or Yellow and Yellow/Blue) for the 12v


----------



## nex619 (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: Repairing Customers DELL Precision 530MT*

yeah dont worry about testing..have not tested it now..but will do it later.bye


----------



## nex619 (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: Repairing Customers DELL Precision 530MT*

please close this thread cause i have returned it to the customer.thanks


----------

